# Hi



## Bilbo115265 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi bilbo1152 married 17 years 30 years solber and clean live in portland Oregon


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hello Bilbo1152, welcome to TAM!


----------

